# Border Patrol Agent Eric N. Cabral



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Border Patrol Agent Eric N. Cabral 
*United States Department of Homeland Security - Border Patrol
U.S. Government*
End of Watch: Thursday, July 26, 2007
Biographical Info
*Age:* 31
*Tour of Duty:* 1 year, 10 months
*Badge Number:* O-143
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Heat exhaustion
*Date of Incident:* Thursday, July 26, 2007
*Incident Location:* California
*Weapon Used*: Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Border Patrol Agent Eric Cabral suffered a fatal heart attack as the result of heat exposure when he and another agent were tracking a group of illegal aliens north of I-8 near Jacumba, California.

He had been separated from his partner when a third agent found him. Agents initiated CPR and emergency medical services were rendered. Agent Cabral was flown to a hospital in San Diego, where he was pronounced dead.

Agent Cabral had served with the Border Patrol for less than 2 years. He is survived by his parents and sisters.


----------

